# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  IHM de rdaction

## sekaijin

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui la tendance concernant les crans est d'aller vers des crans larges.
Ainsi on est pass au fil du temps du 4/3 aux crans panoramiques d'aujourd'hui.

Et je dplore toujours que dans le mme temps les logiciels ont eux de plus en plus adopt une approche verticale. (abandon des palettes places  droite et gauche au profit de bandeaux placs en haut)

La page de rdaction du blog a, elle, adopt une disposition avec un panneau  droite.
Hlas cette disposition sur un portable devient vite catastrophique.

Si on prend la page de saisie dans le forum, on a bien une zone  droite avec les moticons.
Cette bande se propageant sur toute la hauteur de la zone de saisie. 
Ainsi sur un portable en plein cran, on obtient une zone de saisie reprsentant environ les 4/5 de la largeur totale. Ce qui est confortable.

Dans le blog, la mme disposition a t adopte ; cela facilite grandement la prise en main.
Mais y a t ajout le bandeau "profil - agenda" qui sur un 13" en plein cran prend environ 1/4 de l'espace.
Du coup l'interface de saisie du forum se retrouve cantonne au 3/4 restant.
Cette mme interface ne laissant que 4/5 de cet espace pour la saisie.

Au final, on se retrouve avec un cran coup en deux 3/5 pour la saisie et 2/5 pour la dco.
On a donc une trs longue zone de saisie tout en hauteur. 

Et comme les palettes de droite ne contiennent que trs peu de choses, on a une grande bande blanche vide.

Je serais d'avis de rendre la palette "profil - agenda" escamotable. 
Lorsqu'on saisit un billet on sait qui on est ; je propose de l'escamoter par dfaut et de laisser l'utilisateur l'afficher lorsqu'il le dsire.

A+JYT

----------


## Anomaly

Cela me change de voir ce genre de messages par rapport  ceux qui exigeaient qu'on impose une largeur maximale et donc de grandes bandes verticales vides sur Developpez. Ta remarque a du sens je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------

